

Free Business Idea: iPad Marketplace - inmygarage
http://amandapeyton.com/blog/2011/05/free-business-idea-ipad-marketplace/

======
peteforde
Is it not just as likely that platforms like Shopify just make sure their
templates are well-optimized for mobile devices?

Ideally, the best mobile app is a well-crafted web site.

~~~
xal
Good call :-)

Stay tuned.

------
brfox
This sounds kind of like pg's Viaweb?

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Viaweb>

------
yawza
Would love to have a Ipad App for Shopify.

------
samtp
This idea has about as much value as the price he's charging for it

~~~
pbreit
"she's"

